# Betty is off on her hols!



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As many of you know Betty has always been quite an itchy dog and has undergone various rounds of allergy testing and is currently taking an autoimmune drug to try to stop her scratching ( not with much success).
Enviromental surroundings ( carpets / soft furnishings etc) can often be the culprit in causing allergies so I really wanted to try her somewhere without carpets etc and in a different area of the country ( I live next to a pine forrest) to see if it would make any difference for her.
Sarah ( Sezra) from this forum has VERY kindly offered to take Betty as her house is geared up for allergies as she suffers herself badly from them.
Betty will be going on Sunday and after taking advise may be with Sarah for up to 4 weeks I will really miss my baby but feel it is the right thing to do and I take comfort in the fact that she will be very well looked after by Sarah and her family...I just hope Betty behaves her self and does not get up to any of her antics!! 
So a massive thanks to Sarah - it shows you how kind some of our lovely members are..and hope not to be reading any 'naughty Betty' posts on here!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Colin 4 weeks without your Betty  but what a lovely thing for Auntie Sarah to offer to help you with. I am just gutted Betty isn't coming to me lol .. you wouldn't get her back, sorry. 

Sarah, enjoy having Betty and please post updates, with Colin's permission of course ... I am also really touched at you offering this help to Colin & Betty ... really lovely xxx I really hope this works for bossy knickers xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Colin we are very honoured to be looking after Betty!  Infact we are very excited but also appreciate that you will miss each other terribly! 

We have no carpets, fabric sofas or even curtains at the moment (just had our windows done  ) so it will give us an opportunity to see if soft furnishings are contributing to Betty's allergies. It would be great if we noticed a difference and I am keeping everything crossed but at worse it will mean another potential allergen can be ruled out and your carpets can be saved! 

It will also be interesting to see how Daisy is with a play mate! 

Look forward to seeing you both on Sunday and I promise we will all give her lots of love! 
xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Colin I hope you'll be ok Betty free for 4 weeks, but a great thing to do to try to get to the bottom of it. Betty will have a lovely holiday with Sarah and Daisy. What a lovely act of cockapoo camaraderie Sarah xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How nice of Sarah and won't life seem quiet without your Bossy Knickers Colin!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

What a great community we are part of!

Maybe we should all give Colin our 'poos for a day at a time to help him cope with Betty being away!!!

Fingers crossed that some of the itchy issues can be identified during this time.

X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Colin I feel for you, I know how much you LOVE Betty and will miss her!! Betty on the otherhand will have a whale of a time and you know Sarah will do everything she can to make it more bearable for you ( I sense some Betty to Colin phone calls going on )

Lets hope it crosses somethings off the list for you and doesn't end up meaning you have to move!!!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh Colin, I know you are going to miss each other dreadfully, but Betty couldn't be in safer hands 

I don't live so far from Sarah either, so I may just have to sneak in a visit to my 2nd favourite 'poo


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone - getting quite emotional reading your posts ( soppy old sod that I am!!).As Sarah says, even if our experiment does not establish the 
cause it will at the very least help eliminate certain things. I just hope Sarah realises what she has let herself in for..
We will be meeting at the Asheridge walk mid way through so will be able to get a Betty fix then - I hope some of you can make it too!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sure Betty will have fun and Sarah will keep you updated.

Must be hard not to have her around for so long but hopefully it will give you some idea on her allergies which can only be a good thing.

You will have to give her lots of daddy cuddles on the 29th.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh wow 4 weeks apart  but it'll be worth it if it can eliminate some if not all of Betty's allergies, fingers and paws crossed! Sarah had better stock up on shampoo as we know how much Betty likes her mud facials - lol 

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is so fantastic!!! 
I love how everyone is so helpful and caring on here!
Colin, I am sure you will miss her terribly...but I am also sure Sara will take great care of her and update you all the time


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I will bring the tissues for the Ashridge meet!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I will bring the tissues for the Ashridge meet!!!


You might well have to.... make sure they are the man size kind


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I know you will miss Betty but 4 weeks will fly and Betty is one lucky Poo to be spending this time with Sarah, Daisy and family - trying to think of how I can pretend to have allergies so I can go with her  x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I will bring the tissues for the Ashridge meet!!!


I'm now picturing Colin and Betty running towards each other in slow motion and soft focus with something like "Wind Beneath My Wings" playing in the background!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

JulesB said:


> What a great community we are part of!
> 
> Maybe we should all give Colin our 'poos for a day at a time to help him cope with Betty being away!!!
> 
> ...


hmmm - would love to loan him my cockapoo but he has got his eyes on Treacle and worried I might not see her again!

Seriously Colin, I do hope that you get Betty sorted and find out the reason for her allergies - Wonderful thing to offer your help, Sarah x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok Colin man sized tissues for you but I hope you don't mind sharing!!!!!
Seriously dogs always have the ability to make me cry, and I know just how much you and Betty dote on each other, Oh dear I am waaaay to soft where dogs are concerned!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> hmmm - would love to loan him my cockapoo but he has got his eyes on Treacle and worried I might not see her again!
> 
> Seriously Colin, I do hope that you get Betty sorted and find out the reason for her allergies - Wonderful thing to offer your help, Sarah x


Yes, Treacle would definitely be in danger of going mysteriously missing


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> I'm now picturing Colin and Betty running towards each other in slow motion and soft focus with something like "Wind Beneath My Wings" playing in the background!


OMG , just visualised this for myself - I need of a large shot of testosterone!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> I know you will miss Betty but 4 weeks will fly and Betty is one lucky Poo to be spending this time with Sarah, Daisy and family - trying to think of how I can pretend to have allergies so I can go with her  x


That sounds a good idea '' a mass cockapoo in'' over at Sarah's - I'm sure she wouldn't mind


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

What a lovely thing for Sarah to do 
I really hope that this will help eliminate some of the allergens for you Colin.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Ok Colin man sized tissues for you but I hope you don't mind sharing!!!!!
> Seriously dogs always have the ability to make me cry, and I know just how much you and Betty dote on each other, Oh dear I am waaaay to soft where dogs are concerned!


Me too. Have you seen the Christian the lion video where the guys go out to Africa and he remembers them, that makes me cry. Any you tube of an army person coming home to their dog sets me off too!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Colin I hope you're head off for a long holiday whilst Betty is away, anything to help you take your mind off of missing her.

Love the idea of us all giving you our Poo for a day at a time, bugsy Friday 27th 

Will you steel a visit to Betty whilst she's away, not sure if that would be a good or bad idea.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh this thread just makes me too emotional ... cricky I cry more over dogs than anything else in my life ... xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Can someone please video the reunion!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> I know you will miss Betty but 4 weeks will fly and Betty is one lucky Poo to be spending this time with Sarah, Daisy and family - trying to think of how I can pretend to have allergies so I can go with her  x


Ali you are welcome anytime! 



JulesB said:


> I'm now picturing Colin and Betty running towards each other in slow motion and soft focus with something like "Wind Beneath My Wings" playing in the background!


We might just have to set this up now so we can post it on here! 

I am just happy that we can hopefully help and to have another Cockapoo to play with  . I feel a big responsibility though of looking after Betty and I hope she doesn't pick up any bad habits off of Daisy whilst she is here! 

I have offered to sign up to Skype so Colin and Betty can have a chat but I am worried she might jump on my laptop trying to reach him! 

I am sure we will let you know how it all goes and keep you up to date with everything! Colin can post about the wild nights out he will be having (because he is not going to sit in and worry about her are you Colin   ) and I can post lots of Betty and Daisy pictures!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Agreed Colin book a holiday or some wild nights out ... or just do what I would do and online shop for doggy stuff ready for Betty's home coming lol ...

Oh no not an emotional reunion video .. I will be weeping like boo baby


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Ali you are welcome anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do video the reunion!!!

The Betty and Daisy pics will be gorgeous.

I know what you mean about feeling responsible as I had my friends 13 week old cocker spaniel puppy for the day!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Please do video the reunion!!!
> 
> The Betty and Daisy pics will be gorgeous.
> 
> I know what you mean about feeling responsible as I had my friends 13 week old cocker spaniel puppy for the day!!!


Great way, part time mum to two doggies   and lovely for Betty Boo too ... you dont need another cockapoo when you have your friends puppy to coo over


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Great way, part time mum to two doggies   and lovely for Betty Boo too ... you dont need another cockapoo when you have your friends puppy to coo over


I loved having my friends puppy but you forget how hard work they are. Even walking her was slower going than just Betty who knows where we are going and walks straight there. She is a very pretty puppy though.

It will be nice for Sarah as she'll have an adult dog which is easier (in my opinion!!).


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh no, no video...it's bad enough me admitting to be a big wuss as far as Betty is concerned let alone filming so everyone can see
I did think about a few days away but thought I should stay around in case of emergencies !!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Ali you are welcome anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sarah :hug: Can't wait to see the Colin and Betty reunion video so we will be sat with tissues at the ready in four weeks time  I do feel though that with Betty's antics she could show Daisy a thing or two  Love what you are doing to help both Colin and Betty though how cute Betty is I am not convinced he is going to be getting her back  xx

P.S. Only kidding Colin


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Oh no, no video...it's bad enough me admitting to be a big wuss as far as Betty is concerned let alone filming so everyone can see
> I did think about a few days away but thought I should stay around in case of emergencies !!


We are all big wusses about are dogs here Colin!!

Pop over to Windsor if you need some cockapoo love from the other Betty whilst yours is on her holiday!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Colin, you will miss her but she will have a great time with Daisy, Sarah and family. It's so good that you can do this and see if you can figure out if she does have allergies. I really hope it helps! Looking forward to seeing you together at Ashridge :hug:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Colin
Just thinking of you this weekend as you hand Betty over to Sarah. Hope its not too upsetting, you're very brave wanting to do the best for Betty and help her with her scratching.

:hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It will be a day of very mixed emotions as Colin will be so very sad and yet we are excited about having her to stay. We will both be updating you all to let you know how her itchiness is and also how her and Daisy get on.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hi Colin
> Just thinking of you this weekend as you hand Betty over to Sarah. Hope its not too upsetting, you're very brave wanting to do the best for Betty and help her with her scratching.
> 
> :hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


:iagree: sending lots of :hug:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for all your kind thoughts. We took Betty to the IOW yesterday as her final outing before going off on her hols..
Got lots today to prepare for her departure..blimey who would have thought a dog needs so much stuff!!
Lots of decorating going to get done in the next few week me thinks


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope it all goes well today and think it's great that Sarah has offered to sign up for Skype -so you can see each other.



Actually maybe what you should have done is a swap!!! you have Daisy and Sarah Betty- that way neither of you is without a poo


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope it all goes well today Colin. Decorating will keep you busy so you don't miss Betty too much.

Xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got back from dropping Betty off and am surprised how OK i feel..seeing Betty have such a good time playing with Daisy and the kids has really put my mind at rest. I know Sarah will take such good care of her and she will be throughly spoilt!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to hear it Colin! Betty will have a fab time. And I'm only down the road if you fancy a cockapoo walk as I take Betty out every evening.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Colin .. well done for not welling up .. I have been thinking about you .. she will have a great time, Sarah & family will love her to bits, but don't worry you are always her number 1 

I think Sarah will be wanting poo number 2 after having Betty & Daisy together, as they will be so great together, it really is easier having two .. or may be I am just mad, don't answer that  

What room you decorating first? or are you just getting paint samples lol, thats my idea of decorating ... ha ha ha .. open the wine tonight and just think about it...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

A little picture for you Colin to show that Betty is fine. She was just curled up next me whilst I am on the laptop but has now gone off for another wander.  Both Poos have slowed down now.  Hope you have a nice evening. xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Colin
So glad it went well. What a lovely feeling knowing that Betty feels happy and settled, you know you've put her in good hands.

Enjoy decorating, don't overdo it


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got back from the pub Sarah (good suggestion!!)...it feels so strange to see a picture on here that I haven't taken!!
It's 9.15 now...normally the time betty is slowing down!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed the pub. Both Betty and Daisy are tired now (just like me  ), bedtime for everyone soon I think!


----------

